# Marker lights



## simonhatch (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi has anyone replace the front LED marker lights on their motorhome ? - mines a Sundance 620FB
Mine are the 4x miniled ones which fix back with 2 surface self tappers and they have partially failed.
I took the screws out but there's no slack at all on the cable and i can only get the lights about 20mm out so need to get to the back of them - I'm guessing this means taking the central front high level cupboard out ? Or could i access them if I take the roof lining out ?
Any assistance will be appreciated.
Simon


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Simon,
Had similar problem a couple of years ago on my Bessie E480. I removed the cab roof lining but no access there. Didn't fancy removing central locker so perservered from a stepladder just drilling the silicon holding the wires and using a small craft knife managed to loosen enough wire to join a new length with mini chock block connectors. Also bought 2 replacements but one still unused thankfully. Best of luck.
Cheers,
Alan


----------



## simonhatch (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi Alan,
Thanks for replying, Im considering drilling a 80/100mm hole in the back of the high level cupboard at each side so I can get my hand in behind the lights, then fitting a blank plate over once ive finished - electrical switch blank or similar.
You have saved me from removing the roof lining so a big thank you for that.
Simon


----------

